# Bad Bass Championship Results, Mosquito 10-9+10



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

What a nice weekend for fishin!! The bite for the most part was tough but there always seems to be someone who cracks the code for the day. Congratulations to Steve Hatfield and Mark McQuate who erased a 5lb deficit after day 1 with a huge sack on day 2 of nearly 18lb for the win. Don't ever count these guys out. They are just flat tough!! They've been at or near the top of every NE Ohio tournament group for over 5 years. I guess, being honest, I'm a little envious. Anyway, here are the top 5 and Big Basses:

1st- Steve Hatfield and Mark McQuate 25.64lb $4884.
This included 2nd day 1st +2nd BB of $460. (wt. 3.94, 3.87) 
2nd- Matt Robbins and Jeff Welker 23.48lb $2534.
This included day 1 BB of $322. (wt. 4.20)
3rd- Keith Baker and Bob Laird 23.14lb $2224.
This included day 1 2BB of $138. (wt. 3.76)
4th- Jason Wheeler and Eric Dufala 21.57 $1201.
5th- Chris Wright and Nick Nikkiton 21.39 $695.

The directors have relayed their "Thanks" to all fishermen who participated this season and to their sponsors who made it all possible this year, Buckeye Sports Center, Fin, Feather and Fur in Ashland, and Triton. www.badbasschamps.com


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Congrats Steve and Mark you guys are on a roll. They came and fished 4 of OMBTT events this year on lakes they do not even fish and were in the money on all of them as well. Thats pretty impressive!


----------

